# WTB-A decent reel for my 8wt BVK



## Tnpkhmerboy (Sep 24, 2011)

Anyone looking to sell their reel or know of a reel for around $200 or so to match up with my 8wt BVK? Thanks everyone in advance.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

lo at lamson konic or guru they start at 130.00 for a konic and guru is 230.00 and up


----------



## Tnpkhmerboy (Sep 24, 2011)

Those Lamson reels look pretty awesome but I did read a few reviews about them getting dinged up pretty easily if you're not carefully.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Have you checked out those Allen Reels? they look decent. And Skinnyskiff.com did a review on them. They seem to be pretty good bang for the buck! I'd check them out!


----------



## Tnpkhmerboy (Sep 24, 2011)

I've been on the Allen Reels website a few times and can never find their XL reels. Does someone have a link for it?


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

They don't make the XL anymore. It was replaced by the Alpha which has been beefed up to the AlphaII. I love mine after a summer working the surf in the gulf and dock lights around Mobile bay. They're supposed to have a couple more models some out before the end of the year.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

Allen seems to be the bang for the buck... if you can find a deal on a TFO bvk reel that may also be worth checking out as well.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a bvk 7 with a bvk II reel, I would deff check it out, those reels are very nice for the money


----------



## Tnpkhmerboy (Sep 24, 2011)

Those Alpha ll reels are really attractive but I hope they came in more colors like Green. I was also looking at the Colton CRGii as well. They weigh a little less than the Alpha ll's.


----------



## nbk65bo (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a redington cdl I can let go for $100. New they were 230.


----------



## YAKFLY (May 8, 2012)

I had a Colton CRG2, good reel for the money. Silent retrieve which I didn't like but wasn't that bug of a deal. Also the drag isn't sealed. Only problem I had with it was the reel foot screws popped out! Called the owner and he shipped a new reel. Great customer service for sure


----------



## Tnpkhmerboy (Sep 24, 2011)

I appreciate the offer on the redington fly reel but if I were to get a used fly reel, it would have to be along the lines of a nautilus, Galvin, tibor or something within those saltwater categories. If I can find a really good deal, I'm willing to splurge a bit.


----------



## Tnpkhmerboy (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm think I might be actually looking to get a used Tibor backcountry Cl Wide. What do you guys think about this reel?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Not sure what that little knob is on the back edge of the reel. It's hard to go wrong with a Tibor though.

I just bought an Orvis Hydros Large Arbor IV which is designed for a 7-8wt. It was $255 with free shipping and 200 yards of backing. It has a large arbor, fully sealed maitnence free drag and it is light and good looking. I will post some pictures and a review once I get to put it through it's paces.


----------



## Tnpkhmerboy (Sep 24, 2011)

That's one decent looking reel el9surf and well priced. Can't wait to get a review on that reel. Jus wondering why the Tibor Everglades weighs so much? What kind of 8wt rod would you pair with that reel to balance out correctly. I want something under 7oz because I do a lot of blind casting while wading and the water here in Tampa bay is not always so clear.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

The weight in fly reels is much less of an issue than in spinning reels. The trend is heading toward light fly reels, however, I find that a reel with a little weight to it helps with casting because it helps with the swing weight and acts as a counterbalance I use light rods (NRX) with Abels, which are not the lightest reels.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

In my experience if you are blind casting a lot the weight can be an issue after a full day. My first reel was an old florida no44 large arbor. It was a great reel but heavy. I still have it and use it for heavy duty applications but I limit my blind cast with it.

Rods in the 5 oz range are considered heavy now, while rods like the helios are in the 2 oz range. If weight didn't matter none of these companies would put their efforts into making lighter equipment.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> In my experience if you are blind casting a lot the weight can be an issue after a full day. My first reel was an old florida no44 large arbor. It was a great reel but heavy. I still have it and use it for heavy duty applications but I limit my blind cast with it.
> 
> Rods in the 5 oz range are considered heavy now, while rods like the helios are in the 2 oz range. If weight didn't matter none of these companies would put their efforts into making lighter equipment.


I agree, but I think the race to the lightest reel is more about marketing than anything. I have casted setups like a fwx with a nrx and thought it was too light.


----------



## Tnpkhmerboy (Sep 24, 2011)

The reel I'm fishing with right now is the Sage 1680 reel. The thing that really bothers me about the reel is that it collects line when I accidentally touch spool spinning it backwards. Are most reels like that??


----------



## oakislandbum (Sep 11, 2011)

> I'm think I might be actually looking to get a used Tibor backcountry Cl Wide. What do you guys think about this reel?


I have this reel and an extra spool. It is awesome. Above your target price, but it is smooth, dependable, and you know that you are holding quality in your hand. The little knob is the drag tension knob. It uses a different system than most other reels. You cannot put tons of drag pressure with this reel, but it is more than enough for the reds up to 30", which is the biggest fish I usually will be targeting with my 7-wt. I got mine used with the spool for around $300.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If I'm spending over $200 on any reel, fly or spinning, I want it to have a full range of drag from feather light to lock down. The Hydros I just picked up at full drag would pop a 10 lb tippet without a problem. While I don't need that drag on my 8wt for flats fishing it does allow me the versatility to use the reel with a heavier tippet on my 9wt for nearshore or fishing areas with strucure. Just pick up an extra spool and you have a quick change.


----------



## Tnpkhmerboy (Sep 24, 2011)

Does anyone know if the Alpha ii has a anti reverse or something that prevent line from collecting line when touched accidentally?


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

not sure what you mean by "collecting line when accidentally touched." I haven't had a problem with mine bringing in line when i don't want it to.


----------



## Tnpkhmerboy (Sep 24, 2011)

The reel collects line very easily when the spool is spun backwards on my sage 1680 reel.


----------

